# My P's are dragging on their sides ';



## Mackie (Jan 1, 2004)

they are scratching on everything the bushes, gravel and the pet store didn't have a good enough answer for me and I need help from someone that knows a lot more than I do
< as I don't wan't want to loose my babies thanks


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I would test your water if you didn't already, i think its a sign of ammonia burn.


----------



## Mackie (Jan 1, 2004)

thanks for the responce but we got the water tested today and there is absolutely no sign of amnonia or anything like that..the pH level was fine as well...thanks and it'd be great if you have any other suggestions about this.

Thanks


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

They scratch becuase they have some disease. I think its ick or extra body slime, niether of those are good. As i have learned from the helpfull members of piranha fury. Use Aquarium salt first. Medicine is last resort. Bring your fish to a vetranarian, they will tell you whats wrong and give u a prescription. There is also some medicine that cures many diseases and parisites in just one capsole. but go with the salt first. AQUARIUM SALT. I'm not sure how much to use though. A picture of your fish would help alot. Ask around for the amount of aquarium salt you should use. Good Luck!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Bring your fish to a vetranarian, they will tell you whats wrong and give u a prescription.


 How do you go about transporting a fish to the vet?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

How do u get fish home from a fish store????????








IN A BAG buddy.









or in a container.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> How do u get fish home from a fish store????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you take your fish in to the vet? Do you bring your fish in when they have ich?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> They scratch becuase they have some disease. I think its ick or extra body slime, niether of those are good. As i have learned from the helpfull members of piranha fury. Use Aquarium salt first. Medicine is last resort. Bring your fish to a vetranarian, they will tell you whats wrong and give u a prescription. There is also some medicine that cures many diseases and parisites in just one capsole. but go with the salt first. AQUARIUM SALT. I'm not sure how much to use though. A picture of your fish would help alot. Ask around for the amount of aquarium salt you should use. Good Luck!


 Chunkis is right. Since they show no visible signs of ich or etc. I would only put in one table spoon of uniodized table salt per 10 gallons (don't buy aquarium salt, it's too expensive).

Joe


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Good point there, save urslef some cash and go buy the un-somthing salt. And upt1me...if u ever have read a fishy book then i think u would know to bring them to a vet. A container works best becasue p's cant bite out of it. And yes, many people have brought there fish to vetranarians. They deal with animals dont they? isnt a fish an animal too?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Good point there, save urslef some cash and go buy the un-somthing salt. And upt1me...if u ever have read a fishy book then i think u would know to bring them to a vet. A container works best becasue p's cant bite out of it. And yes, many people have brought there fish to vetranarians. They deal with animals dont they? isnt a fish an animal too?


 I'll keep that in mind next time my "fishy" has a problem.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Good point there, save urslef some cash and go buy the un-somthing salt. And upt1me...if u ever have read a fishy book then i think u would know to bring them to a vet. A container works best becasue p's cant bite out of it. And yes, many people have brought there fish to vetranarians. They deal with animals dont they? isnt a fish an animal too?


 u serious? anybody here ever bring their fish to the vet?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

my guys bounce off driftwood and plants even thermometer i think its something they like to do i did the salt thing cause i was worried but they still do it not all the time im not worrying about it now, do they stay sideways or turn and bounce then straighten out ????


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

watch the piranha in this video are yours doing this , going sideways and darting off ? i dont think these fish are sick http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/wild/piranhas.htm


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I dont thin kthats what he meant. by scraching.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

no oh well if there constantly scratching i guess could be a problem


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Yes, lots of people bring there fish to Vets. I would again if my fish ever got sick.
I fi didnt know what was wrong with them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mats13 said:


> no oh well if there constantly scratching i guess could be a problem


How often do they scratch?
Most fish I've had rubbed themselves on decor, gravel or tank walls occasionally (including tetra's, catfish, etc.), and as long as they do it infrequently, it's nothing to worry about - most likely just a little itch.

If they do it more often however, or have inflamed/irritated parts on their bodies, go with the salt, keep a close eye on your fish, and post a picture in the Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum...

*_Moved to Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum_*


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would watch for the small white spots associated with ick...at least that is what it sounds like to me.Hope your p's get better.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

If they are doing this all the time then I would worry but if its only every now and then its not that big of a deal.. Mine do it sometimes. They get itchy just like you and I. But a little aquarium salt won't hurt..
Ryan


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes, somtimes fish swim sidways and try to fit throught tiny holes or try to sqeeze past somthing. but if they are rubbing against stuff all the time and if it looks like there trying to get somthing off them, then worry.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

The best thing to do is check all your water parameters. They will do that if you have any high parameters and also if your PH is changing.


----------

